# Connection question



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I wish to use the speaker output from my 5.1 HT system to play to other speakers in other rooms in the house. I am just looking for routine 2.0 stereo sound in the other rooms. I have speaker wire in the walls and a distribution module in a structured media panel at a different location in the house. Each set of remote speakers has a balanced volume control. How do I do this if there is no auxillary audio output from the A/V receiver? Do I take the Front speaker outputs from the receiver and run them to the module, and then run wires back to the front speakers from the module? Or use a second distribution module right at the receiver, so I don't have such a long run of speaker wires? I have not been able to find the answer to this question in the other threads. Thanks.

Ondee57


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

You don't mention what receiver you have. Does it have a button for speakers labeled A/B? Main system usually uses the A setting. Try using the B setting for the others.
I know you said there is no auxillary output for speakers, but the B speakers connections are usually right next to the A (mains), on back of receiver, so they may not look like extras. I don't remember seeing a receiver that didn't have the B speaker connections, but of course, that doesn't mean there aren't any. 
Good luck!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Ondee57, and welcome to the Shack. There are a couple different ways to approach this. Like jvc mentioned, it would help us if you note the make and model of receiver.

A couple questions:


Are you willing to change receivers if it ends up that your current model isn't well-suited for what you want to do?
Do you have any desire to be able to control the volume and/or program material that's playing in the "other" room? Another way to ask the same question -- do you care if the "other" room is playing the same movie and volume if you're watching a movie in the "5.1" room?
I think that's it for now.


----------

